
Show HN: See Google's Data on Real User Site Performance for Any Site - jloveless
https://crux.run
======
reilly3000
PSA: be very careful with what you query in BigQuery on this dataset! You will
be billed $5/TB scanned. I was using this dataset a couple weeks ago for fun,
and ran up a $60 bill in about 10 mins. It’s important to understand that
using WHERE doesn’t shrink the size of your query; instead your FROM clause
should only be limited to a single date or month... not ‘*’

~~~
jloveless
This is EXACTLY why we moved this data into our own database for Crux.run. We
took the JSON export of the Crux database and cleaned and loaded it into a
database on a single server. E.g each of those queries are hitting a single
box in us central

~~~
jloveless
There’s some of that information in the docs :
[https://docs.crux.run/#/introduction?id](https://docs.crux.run/#/introduction?id)

But yeah- BQ can get very expensive very quickly if miss step

------
jloveless
This is based on Google's Chrome User Experience database. Some details are
available at [https://docs.crux.run](https://docs.crux.run) You _could_ query
this data with BigQuery - but this tool does all the aggregations for you (and
has a REST API).

------
kingo55
The input placeholder is confusing. It prompts the user for
"[https://"](https://") \- but it doesn't require this.

~~~
jloveless
That’s helpful- and especially since we then directly strip it :/

------
netman21
None of my sites are in the database.

~~~
xenokane
They need 10k+ views a month for them to be in the CrUX database

~~~
jloveless
Also the database is origin specific - so “foo.com” and “www.foo.com” are
different records- same as the Google source in big query

------
petargyurov
Trailing forward slashes seem to confuse it. I pasted
`[https://news.ycombinator.com/`](https://news.ycombinator.com/`) and it
thinks the website is not in the database.

------
ramanujank
Our engineering team (at Plumbr.io) built this as a marketing tool:
[https://ismysiteslow.com/](https://ismysiteslow.com/).

All of the reports we show are based on crux data.

~~~
jloveless
Even though it’s a single metric point I like the comparison! It’s always fun
to compare two web optimization companies. E.g Fastly and Cloudflare.
[https://crux.run/report?domain=www.Fastly.com](https://crux.run/report?domain=www.Fastly.com)
[https://crux.run/report?domain=www.Cloudflare.com](https://crux.run/report?domain=www.Cloudflare.com)

------
seshagiric
Interesting.

It shows bing.com having DOM load time of 4 seconds, and Google.com almost
double at 7 seconds. Any ideas why this happens.

~~~
jloveless
That is weird- I checked bigquery and see the same thing. Note that’s the p95
- maybe more mobile users for google.com than bing?

~~~
dhhdhdsbdb
Can you segment by Geo? It may be that users with slower connections or phones
use Google more

~~~
jloveless
We can’t do geo segments (yet) on Crux.run but we could test against bigquery
directly

